# What to plant



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Spent the day working in the garden in a tee shirt today expanding the garden and mulching it love it! Anyway heres my question, I'm getting ready to plant Garlic for the first time and in raised beds, from what I understand it should be ready to dig sometime in May been thinking about something to plant there after to finish out the summer, looking for ideas.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You should contact the Extension Office in your county to find out what grows good in your area and when to plant it. You can also look up first and last frost dates on Google. I'm sure there are planting guides in your area. Check Tractor Supply if you have one. 

Do not plant beans or peas after garlic. Tomatoes can follow garlic and I think that would be the right time for your area.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

May in Kentucky? You should be able to plant just about anything. Growing season in Pa is just beginning in mid May for plants such as beans, cukes and tomatoes which are not tolerant of cold weather. I'd say your options are wide open.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

talob said:


> Spent the day working in the garden in a tee shirt today expanding the garden and mulching it love it! Anyway heres my question, I'm getting ready to plant Garlic for the first time and in raised beds, from what I understand it should be ready to dig sometime in May been thinking about something to plant there after to finish out the summer, looking for ideas.


July 1 will be a more realistic harvest date for garlic.

I plant my fall brassica crop after garlic. Broc, Collards and Cabbage mostly but some Kohlrabi and Kale too.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Do not plant beans or peas after garlic.


Why not????


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

talob said:


> I'm getting ready to plant Garlic for the first time and in raised beds, from what I understand it should be ready to dig sometime in May


Have you checked when to plant in your zone? It seems like you're running a bit late. I'm a bit north of you but we all planted about 3 months ago _and expect to harvest in April or May but won't know until that time_.

Since you may be running a bit late, if you have a lot of area around that raised bed and don't mind an overflow, consider the latest planted items. This would be gourds or pumpkins. If it goes right, they'll harvest out about a week before you want to put in next year's garlic (mid-October-ish)


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Have you checked when to plant in your zone? It seems like you're running a bit late. I'm a bit north of you but we all planted about 3 months ago _and expect to harvest in April or May but won't know until that time_.
> 
> Since you may be running a bit late, if you have a lot of area around that raised bed and don't mind an overflow, consider the latest planted items. This would be gourds or pumpkins. If it goes right, they'll harvest out about a week before you want to put in next year's garlic (mid-October-ish)


The latest in the year you can plant garlic is Dec 31.

I'm planning to go out and plant some more this weekend.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

kejmack said:


> Do not plant beans or peas after garlic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously curious here.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

ZoomZoom your right, I know I'm running late on the planting by the time I decided to plant garlic then researched and found it, (most companys are sold out for the year) so PackerBacker is probably right might be July befor harvest, oh also it raind for almost a week after it came in so just got it planted the other day, then had to put a fence around it to keep the damn chickens from scratching it up.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

We plant garlic here in October and harvest in July. But, the first year I grew garlic I didn't know that and planted it in early spring. I still got garlic in July, but the bulbs were smaller. So, you should be fine getting a crop. They'll just be on the small side.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/heirloom-seeds-15962/index3.html#post205079



PackerBacker said:


> July 1 will be a more realistic harvest date for garlic.
> 
> I plant my fall brassica crop after garlic. Broc, Collards and Cabbage mostly but some Kohlrabi and Kale too.


He may be a bit optimistic with May 1 harvest. IMO, it'd been better if the garlic were in the ground by Thanksgiving. That's the traditional planting time for potato onions (winter onions) in KY and the 'rule of thumb' is "don't let a July rain hit your potato onions", they'll rot.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

talob said:


> Spent the day working in the garden in a tee shirt today expanding the garden and mulching it love it! Anyway heres my question, I'm getting ready to plant Garlic for the first time and in raised beds, from what I understand it should be ready to dig sometime in May been thinking about something to plant there after to finish out the summer, looking for ideas.


I love working in the garden in the fall/winter also; tommorrow I'm building a pile of horse manure (in layers and wetting it down to bring it 'in heat') for the 2013 garden.

Check this out, true story:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/cabbage-humble-storage-crop-14051/#post172922


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

talob said:


> Spent the day working in the garden in a tee shirt today expanding the garden and mulching it love it! Anyway heres my question, I'm getting ready to plant Garlic for the first time and in raised beds, from what I understand it should be ready to dig sometime in May been thinking about something to plant there after to finish out the summer, looking for ideas.


Talob, last summer I took up my garlic in late June and planted some squash plants that I got at my local feed store 75% off. They did great and I had squash from those plants long after the ones in my big garden bit the dust. I replanted my garlic in October and the plants look very good.


----------

